# Excel 2002 Eurozeichen in der Symbolleiste



## ebiwa (19. März 2006)

Folgende Frage mit Bitte um Hilfe / Tipp:
Benutze Excel 2002 SP 3. Mit dem Öffnen einer neuen Mappe erscheint im Tabellenblatt immer die Euro-Value-Umrechnung => das umständliche schließen nervt.
Sofern ich über  Extras-Add-ins das Eurowährungstool deaktiviere, verschwindet leider auch das €-Zeichen in der Symbolleiste für ein bequemes formatieren einer Zelle. Wie kann ich das verhindern

Dank für jeden Hinweis.


----------

